
Show HN: Burn After Clicking – One Time Use URL for Secrets - _pob
https://github.com/poblahblahblah/burn-after-clicking/
======
_pob
I made this because I got sick of seeing passwords copied around in emails and
on slack. Normally I would say "we should use GPG," but that's not always
super user friendly for non-technical folks.

It encrypt's the body of the "secret" using a default passphrase, and you can
optionally set your own to encrypt and "lock" the secret.

I opted to not add in any support for creating users at this point since my
intention was to have a company run this internally on a private WAN, although
I am sure my position on that will change.

